# Geek's Idahoppers



## geek with fire (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, OK, corny name; sorry about that. I have a relative that likes ABT's but can't handle the heat. So I've been experimenting with things that encompass all of the goodness of ABT's without the heat. Personally, chilies without heat seem bitter to me. So I thought I'd try a different veggie.

I took Idaho tatters and cored out the center. Filled with cream cheese. Rolled in olive oil, seasoned with salt and pepper, and wrapped with 2 pieces of bacon.  I tried a few other cheeses, but all but the cream cheese ran out.  Will try again later, capping both ends.

Smoked with cherry wood at 275 for 3 1/2 hours. Good stuff.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 14, 2009)

bacon and tadders.........can't be bad.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## pignit (Nov 14, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks real nice. Instead of capping it try not going all the way through. Maybe it will work not real sure.


----------



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

look fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




but what are tadders


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Potatoes in the states treegje. These are some strange but for some reason sounds good potatoes. Then you throw in some bacon what doon't ssound good about it?


----------



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

tadders are patatoes,good to know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will try


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2009)

My son lives in idaho... he's gonna love it. Thanks Josh.


----------



## fishawn (Nov 14, 2009)

Josh, Looks great as usual..... I think yer on to something here... !


----------



## hoser (Nov 14, 2009)

Sure looks good from this angle Josh


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

Man, these are better than just old tater skins!


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 15, 2009)

Sure dont look bad.  I think I will try these with a twist!


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 26, 2009)

To all of those interested, I've been playing with a few things and have streamlined the process a bit. I picked up a piece of 3/4" copper pipe and 3/4" oak dowel from the local hardware store. I cut the pipe to about 6" and the dowel to just slightly longer. Then I took a file and sharpened one of the ends on the pipe; on the inside edge.

To core the potato, place the sharp end of the pipe on the tater. 
Place the plastic soda lid on the other side of the pipe. Then wack it with the back of your hand until the pipe goes all of the way through the tater. Use the dowel rod to extract the core from the pipe (which I saved tonight, sliced, and made some home fries).

It's much easier this way. I knocked out a 10 pound bag tonight in about 20 minutes (included the bacon wrap).


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 26, 2009)

As another one of those people who can't handle the heat, those look pretty good.  Nice tool too.  Hmmm, that didn't sound right.

Check these out too.  SMOKED POTATO BOMBS
http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/PotatoBombs.html






I'm really wanting to try these out sometime soon.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 4, 2010)

these look great!  My brother can't handle mild sauce on his wings, so this will fit him fine.  I wonder if you were to make them like vertical jalepeno's ( hole in one end)?  Seems like it may hold the innards a bit better.  You could also try and scoop out a little bit more of the inside to stuff with more goodies?  Just my .02


----------



## meateater (Feb 5, 2010)

Just found my appetizer for sunday! Can you inject them!


----------



## danderson3399 (Jul 25, 2010)

Man I am starving!


----------



## rdknb (Jul 25, 2010)

looks good great idea


----------



## chefrc (Jul 28, 2010)

Wonderful, Just Wonderful.


----------



## scottfitz1 (Mar 17, 2015)

I used an apple corer my first couple of times, but the holes were on the small side limiting what one could put in it.  I ordered a pineapple corer, link below, from Amazon and am getting ready for my first run with it right now.  I am using cream cheese, a touch of shredded cheddar and Spam and then will roll it in olive oil and kosher salt after i cap the ends.   I will then wrap it with a couple of slices of bacon, finish it with toothpicks and then try it at about 275 for around 3 hours. 

  By using the pineapple corer and easily removing the slicing fin I was able to buy larger potatoes and stuff in a good bit more "GOODNESS.".  I will be serving it with bacon wrapped marinated skewered chicken tenders and watch and smell the magic as it happens.  Cook until almost at temp, and then sear and crisp up the bacon in a frying pan and then WOW!  Sorry, I borrowed the picture from another.














006.JPG



__ jeffed76
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------

